# Any topknot cutting regrets?



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Have you ever chopped off your fluff's topknot? Did you regret it? If yes, could you share why?

Thanks in advance for sharing your experiences.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think topknots are so cute on Maltese- girl and boy fluffs! My husband refuses and think its only for girl pups. Obi had a major haircut and the topknot went. I like the freedom of no topknot, but it is much more noticeable when it's time for a haircut with short hair because it's starts to grow over the eyes. I think a regret of cutting the topknot is that it takes SO long to grow it back out to a nice length. 

Are you thinking of cutting Gustave's? I love his topknot.... He really wears it well :wub: 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes! No time soon but I found this really cute pic for a hairstyle I want to try next time on him. It's so cute!! I especially love the mop thing on his head. 









I do love his topknot though. I don't have to worry about it for 2-3 months but as you probably know by now, I like planning in advance, haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

:blush: I am thinking about chopping off Ein's Topknot! well, he already has not worn it for several days now, and only thing that's keeping his long bangs are little baby clip.. The thing is,, I DO love the topknot look on Maltese.... but I also Love the face that you can just run your hand over his head to pet him without messing up topknot. Ugh... Its a huge dilemma! Ugh...

Most of the Korean cut on Maltese do not have topknot (for boys), and I am seriously thinking about it now. Obi's cut is one of my Favorite for no topknot look, and I've been digging all his photos from the forum and been admiring it.
But yes, Marisa is right though- it will def take very long time to grow it out once you chop it off..... I suppose once you cut it, you just have to maintain them.


BUT I am still seriously considering them. I wonder how other members in SM feel about their boy fluffs without topknot??:blink:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I gave up and cut Bailey's topknot off a few months ago and have no regrets. I wish I'd done it sooner!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/123322-no-more-topknot.html


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I guess you really have to know what direction you want his coat to go.... because yes - once you cut it, it takes FOREVER.

I cut some off Grace's top knot and her ears when she was about 5 months old (about 1 1/2 inch).... It is still growing and isn't fully grown out to where it doesn't look uneven anymore. It would be that much longer and natural if I hadn't clipped it.

Gustave is adorable with his topknot, and it is very "maltese".... but Obi is adorable too  I love Obi.

So it's a hard choice....


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I did trim Zoe's topknot a year ago and regret it. I thought it would grow out fast but her hair grows slowly. Don't think I would cut it again.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> I gave up and cut Bailey's topknot off a few months ago and have no regrets. I wish I'd done it sooner!
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/123322-no-more-topknot.html


I saw that. I think that thread is the one of the few topknot cutting threads that was positive. I'm so tempted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> I guess you really have to know what direction you want his coat to go.... because yes - once you cut it, it takes FOREVER.
> 
> I cut some off Grace's top knot and her ears when she was about 5 months old (about 1 1/2 inch).... It is still growing and isn't fully grown out to where it doesn't look uneven anymore. It would be that much longer and natural if I hadn't clipped it.
> 
> ...


You're right, it's a long term commitment either way. I'm gonna photoshop his pic without a topknot and then judge!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I did trim Zoe's topknot a year ago and regret it. I thought it would grow out fast but her hair grows slowly. Don't think I would cut it again.


So did it take about one year for it to reach original length?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Curious_Ein said:


> :blush: I am thinking about chopping off Ein's Topknot! well, he already has not worn it for several days now, and only thing that's keeping his long bangs are little baby clip.. The thing is,, I DO love the topknot look on Maltese.... but I also Love the face that you can just run your hand over his head to pet him without messing up topknot. Ugh... Its a huge dilemma! Ugh...
> 
> Most of the Korean cut on Maltese do not have topknot (for boys), and I am seriously thinking about it now. Obi's cut is one of my Favorite for no topknot look, and I've been digging all his photos from the forum and been admiring it.
> But yes, Marisa is right though- it will def take very long time to grow it out once you chop it off..... I suppose once you cut it, you just have to maintain them.
> ...


See, it's not even the functional part of it that concerns me. I just like switching things up. How would you ever find out what you like best if you haven't tried everything out there!! I'm getting very tempted to try the no topknot look on Gustave. This is how he looked as a puppy. 








That's still cute, so IMO topknot cutting is low risk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Yes! No time soon but I found this really cute pic for a hairstyle I want to try next time on him. It's so cute!! I especially love the mop thing on his head.
> 
> View attachment 110402
> 
> ...


Aww that pic reminds me of Bella. We are trying to grow her topknot and in the iterim, we have total mop head. LOL.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have to say, I do love Gustave with a top knot and I think the top knot totally fits his name...GUSTAVE...he's sooo totally a boy super model.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I let her groomer cut it about 2 years ago. Big mistake! She warned me Spookie wouldn't look like a puppy, and she didn't. She does the Veronica Lake look now, I've been thing of trimming it just a little bit.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love the top knot. I love the elegant look of a double top knot. I love doing funny, silly things too.










Somehow, it seems inevitable that sometime you will need to give your Malt a haircut. My feeling is that I keep the long hair as long a possible. Yes, it grows back, but it takes a very long time. 

You must have noticed all the girls swooning over Gustave. I suggest that if you want to get a Korean cut, you go with keeping the top knot the first time. You can always have it cut later.

That picture you posted is an exceptionally nice haircut. Can you have Gustave styled by that groomer?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Well one thing is for sure, Gustave will look adorable without a topknot, I don't need Photoshop to tell me that! But he's adorable with his topknot too! I love the way a topknot looks but I'm sure it can be a hassle sometimes.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I love Madison's topknot and would never, ever cut it - I don't even like to trim it! Paxton, on the other hand, does not have one. I love the picture you posted and have to admit I copied it to use on Paxton. I love the ears and beard on it!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think Gustave runs Zero risk of not looking cute no matter the hair! Post up the pics if you photoshop him .


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

When I got penny she had a thick, long TK. I had never dealt with one so I became overwhelmed with now having two dogs very quickly. Her and Sam were playing non stop so it was constantly needing fixed. I flix it and look down and hair sticking out...lol. Anyway- I had her TK and body cut down in a puppy cut. 

Always good idea to remind the groomer (if you choose) not to cut (between his eyes) and let beard stay long over his nose. I've seen many people (me included) that came back and it was all trimmed between eyes bec groomer said its supposed to be that way. Took me forever to grow Sammie's face out after our first groomer trimmed between his eyes (on her own) when he had his first puppy cut.
And some may have a residual curl/kink on top of head from being pulled up for so long. My groomer has been grooming pedigree dogs for 20 yrs. she told me you never know which ones will kink. She seen older ones that have some permanent kink. I know Marj's Bailey, straightened quickly. Penny's lasted for months is why I mentioned it. :angry: She said something to do with a bent hair shaft causing a kink as the hair grows out (? but don't quote me..:HistericalSmiley With Penny it looked like it was where bands were. Might not happen with Gustave. 
Oh yea, do I regret it? Well I miss the TK look, but not the hassle. Maybe it's more comfortable for her being free of bands. I settled for a happy middle and grew her top just enough to still wear a mini pony tail with a bow when we go out. It just doesn't start from her eyes now, it's set back on top of her head. And you can add little from the front of her ears too. Post pics if you decide to do it. He will be a cutie pie!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Out of my three malts, I only miss Abbey's top knot. For some reason, her face just looked cuter with one :blink:....I don't know why, it just did.


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Out of my three malts, I only miss Abbey's top knot. For some reason, her face just looked cuter with one :blink:....I don't know why, it just did.
> 
> View attachment 110442
> 
> ...


`
LOL I LLLLOOOOOVVEEE AVA!!!!!!!:wub::wub::wub: Abbey's is cutie(see what you mean with or without topknot-she def looks more dressed up and prettier with topknot.), but....... AVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili:Ava:chili:Ava:chili:Ava:chili:Ava:chili:
I believe Ava doesn't have the topknot either, right???
ehem.. sorrie

~~*Back to topic*~~

Hm... Gustave is sooooo cute with those two top knots that you do for him!( I did attempt to do this with Ein, however, he looked 'funny'.. hm maybe because I made those knots too tight?? His eyes looked way too slanted(no pun intended). I do know what you mean though. I do think Ein looks more pretty with Topknot(sorry, he is boy, but def look prettier with topknot than without). It seems to open up his eyes more somehow. 

hmmmm... I must vote for preserving Gustave's topknot... he looks so nice and so adorable with it. You can play dress up(yes even for a boy!) and its always so nice to have the option to change ribbon colors. If its the korean cut style you are after,, you can always cut his body shorter(leaving the leg fluffy), and leave the topknot and see if you like that.. 

I just know sooo many people who has had long hair, only to regret after getting shorter hair cut. lol Once its cut, it is goooone forever!!

For me, since Ein is a boy, I would not mind cutting it off for the sheer simplicity of daily grooming sake.. but I bet that you also have to maintain the shorter bang by cutting it often. so I do think its 50/50. But as far as look goes... awww... I always believe that Maltese look Best with topknot(even with shorter body cut)
Def let us know what you decide for Gustave, and DON"T forget the PHOTOS(regardless of outcome).. I love looking through photos of handsome/pretty Maltese, and I could literally spend the whole day looking through them:thumbsup:


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> See, it's not even the functional part of it that concerns me. I just like switching things up. How would you ever find out what you like best if you haven't tried everything out there!! I'm getting very tempted to try the no topknot look on Gustave. This is how he looked as a puppy.
> View attachment 110410
> 
> 
> ...



Gustave looks soooo cute as a puppy!! How handsomely he has grown!!! Hmm.. you know what you can do though? You can try grooming gel(those to keep fly-aways for dogs), let his topknot down, and see if you like the look? Currently Ein does not have topknot, and his bangs are about 2 inches(maybe little longer?), and I do have gel on his bangs. I sorta wetted his bangs, put some gel on, and it kept his long bangs out of his eyes(except when he scratches the **** out of his facial hair with his back legs). I do like the look without topknot(somehow makes him look more like a BOY), but I just do not have the heart to cut it off... like you, I do like to play around with things(nevermind the practicality that's involved), but also like to have a flexibility. I do think once you cut if off,, you will be very limited in terms of how to groom Gustave- you can try out the gel method, and no topknot, and see if you like it:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I also have seen boy Maltese that has had braided hair(on his head), and looked fantastic! it was one of the Maltese from shinemore..


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm all for the sans topknot look. I always had topknots in my Maltese until Blaze came along. He'd have his topknot messed up in micro minutes and would tear Gimme's bow out of her topknot in micro seconds!

The topknots would constantly hang in their faces. I loved the pretty Ava face and decided to get rid of Blaze's topknot - have never regretted it. He looks great. So, very soon after his went missing, I cut Gimme's topknot off; never regretted it....almost a year ago now.

Easy to maintain, never hangs in his face. I groom my own and just trim it with thinning shears. If I can do it, anyone can!

You could always leave length toward the back of his head and put that in a topknot, an optical illusion of a full topknot, the front would be sheared close to head. Ava's tiny picture has two little topknots like that behind her closely shorn head.

Even if you left his head hair a little longer than I do, I think that puppy head look is adorable!

Here is a picture of Blaze right after I cut his head hair! No matter what the rest of him looks like, he always appears neat with his head this way.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

You guys might have just saved his topknot. Candice, thanks for the great idea about gelling his hair back. I'll do that and post a pic. And no, I am not going for Korean cut. What he has right now is my version of a Korean cut on him, haha. I know he won't look good in anything shorter. 

BUT, I did do a quick photoshop hack and put a topknot on the puppy cut I was eyeing, and I think it looks even better with a topknot (excuse the bad photoshopping, I didn't want anyone at work to see I was shopping topknots on maltese haha). I think it looks like Gustave!! (but I say that about every maltese. MiMi, Dewey, Sophie, Ein, Obi, Steve, Dom and everyone else, all look like Gustave to me).


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Malt Shoppe said:


> I'm all for the sans topknot look. I always had topknots in my Maltese until Blaze came along. He'd have his topknot messed up in micro minutes and would tear Gimme's bow out of her topknot in micro seconds!
> 
> The topknots would constantly hang in their faces. I loved the pretty Ava face and decided to get rid of Blaze's topknot - have never regretted it. He looks great. So, very soon after his went missing, I cut Gimme's topknot off; never regretted it....almost a year ago now.
> 
> ...


I was talking to my husband about the partial topknot look!! But he thought it would be too 80s. I don't know what that means. Do you have any pics I could see with that look?

Ps- Blaze is gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes I chopped it off yes I regret it! OMG I forbid you from chopping his topknot!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ahh, life is so much easier with no top knot. I was actually muttering this to myself this morning before work as I was re combing and banding Truffles top knot! I cut Franks off long ago. He hated it and bulldozed his head to the point of the ridiculous! But don't get me wrong. I love a top knot on a malt. And I thought Gustav looked adorable with his. I think it is a very individual thing, not a boy or girl thing. I have one of each and that's fine. Here is Frank before and after his top knot days. The after shots show a longer and shorter cut. 
(I should honestly be embarrassed to post the before pic. He was a hot mess!)


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

eiksaa said:


> I was talking to my husband about the partial topknot look!! But he thought it would be too 80s. I don't know what that means. Do you have any pics I could see with that look?
> 
> Ps- Blaze is gorgeous.
> 
> ...


 I have to say, I am not a fan if the partial top knot. If you are going to go with it, I say all or none!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> I was talking to my husband about the partial topknot look!! But he thought it would be too 80s. I don't know what that means. Do you have any pics I could see with that look?
> 
> Ps- Blaze is gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I never attempted the faux topknot look but just got the idea from the tiny picture of Ava on 'The A Team' posting. She has cropped head but two little topknots or pony tails behind the cropped area. I also am confused by the '80's' look, maybe he can explain!

Thank you for the compliment on Blaze, I too think he's beautiful but I may be prejudice! I am so much happier with his cropped top, he really looks better and is so much easier to keep, especially since he's in long coat. I think it's really up to the look of the individual dog but for Blaze and the late Gimme, it worked great. 

I was always tempted to cut off Puddin's topknot but never had the nerve, now I wish I had; she would have looked adorable.

Doing the photoshop is a great idea - you can try so many different looks. I don't know anything about doing photoshop, I'd just draw out the looks!!!! :HistericalSmiley:

Just remember, hair grows very fast. Maybe you could try cutting it on the longer version; see how you feel about that. If you don't like it, you can let it grow out - be long in no time.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL! That quick photoshop job is better than I could ever do! It DOES remind me of Gustave that way . 

Your husband's comment makes sense to me- it'll be like... A topknot mullet-- business in the front, party on the back with the long hair! Hahah


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

When I cut Milo's topknot, I regretted it, but only because I cut it too short.
Once it grew a bit, I loved it! 

He has a small topknot again(see pic below) but I am deciding whether to leave it grow or cut it again.

I think Gustave would still look adorable with or with out a topknot :thumbsup:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have to say i sometimes regret having Riley's topknot cut off...i kept going back and forth as whether or not to cut the tk cut off and finally decided to have it cut. I did try growing it back out last year and then got frustrated and had what had grown cut off again, i'm thinking of trying to grow it back out again. I just keep thinking of all of the bows that he has. I really miss it, him not so much! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------

